# Paperwork for residency?



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Can someone tell me if the proof of income (including assets) that you must present together with the healthcare must be translated into Spanish or can it be in English?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agat22 said:


> Can someone tell me if the proof of income (including assets) that you must present together with the healthcare must be translated into Spanish or can it be in English?


generally a copy of your bank account in Spain is what is required, and certainly the easiest method of proof, stamped by the branch


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok so when we arrive we should set up an account right away? Do we need the NIE number for that? We don't have any funds currently in Spain as we are not living there yet


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

The required amount has to have been in the account for 3 months


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

agat22 said:


> Ok so when we arrive we should set up an account right away? Do we need the NIE number for that? We don't have any funds currently in Spain as we are not living there yet


Yes, when you arrive, open a non-resident account giving some reason like "considering buying a property". For this you will just need your passport and a little money. They may try and insist on an NIE but this is not strictly necessary.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> The required amount has to have been in the account for 3 months


really? 

I know some offices have said this, but back down when it is pointed out to them that you are really supposed to register at the earliest opportunity if you intend to stay 90+ days

so you likely wouldn't have had a bank account that long, if you register as soon as you arrive


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> The required amount has to have been in the account for 3 months


Not so as far as ours was concerned, it was a brand new account with the required amount of euros in it. if I remember rightly, about six grand each


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok so just to confirm the required amount is 6000 euros each? Would that apply for our children as well or just us? They are both under 18... I guess we have to save some money then! 
What if we have assets as in a house that we still own in Canada - we are not selling it just leasing it out while we are living in spain... Can we use that to help? 

These forums are definitely helpful. I feel internet research is not always clear. Thank you!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are showing that you have sufficient income, it has to appear on a monthly basis into a Spanish bank account, consistently, over a three month period. If you are showing that you have the basic amount of capital (€6,000, per head, including children) then it should have been in there for three months. The thing is, the income does not have to remain there for the whole three months. You can draw it out either in a lump or piecemeal (subject to the €2,000 limit without explanations) and use it either entirely or in part to provide the next month's amount of "income".


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> If you are showing that you have sufficient income, it has to appear on a monthly basis into a Spanish bank account, consistently, over a three month period. If you are showing that you have the basic amount of capital (€6,000, per head, including children) then it should have been in there for three months. The thing is, the income does not have to remain there for the whole three months. You can draw it out either in a lump or piecemeal (subject to the €2,000 limit without explanations) and use it either entirely or in part to provide the next month's amount of "income".


I've never had to justify larger withdrawals - I know the rules changed recently but I suspect different banks interpret things differently.


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

@baldilocks ok so if I am understanding correctly, when we arrive we can set up a bank account and my husband can deposit his salary into that account over a 3 month period (must be at least 2000 euros a head per month --?) and we can use this money over the course of the 3 month period and we can show the authorities this and we should still be able to apply for residency - even though the money is flowing in and out. Thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agat22 said:


> @baldilocks ok so if I am understanding correctly, when we arrive we can set up a bank account and my husband can deposit his salary into that account over a 3 month period (must be at least 2000 euros a head per month --?) and we can use this money over the course of the 3 month period and we can show the authorities this and we should still be able to apply for residency - even though the money is flowing in and out. Thanks again


for EU citizens they generally want +/- 650€ per person per month

for your children as non-EU, you'll need to ask at the _extranjería
_
as I mentioned on your other thread, your children will have to apply for residency before 90 days expire - so you'll have it register before that time, too


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

agat22 said:


> @baldilocks ok so if I am understanding correctly, when we arrive we can set up a bank account and my husband can deposit his salary into that account over a 3 month period (must be at least 2000 euros a head per month --?) and we can use this money over the course of the 3 month period and we can show the authorities this and we should still be able to apply for residency - even though the money is flowing in and out. Thanks again


600€ per head, per month. Flowing in and out? - of course - that is what it does normally unless you are wealthy and your money just flows in and you don't need any to live on or to buy anything, etc. Don't forget that you will also need to arrange and provide proof of health-care coverage with no co-pay!


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you everyone .


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> 600€ per head, per month. Flowing in and out? - of course - that is what it does normally unless you are wealthy and your money just flows in and you don't need any to live on or to buy anything, etc. Don't forget that you will also need to arrange and provide proof of health-care coverage with no co-pay!


The OP was thinking of 6000€ that you mentioned over a 3-month period = 2000€/month.


It actually about 600-650€ per person per month and/or the possibility of an additional 6000€ per person. Best to put whatever you can into the account as soon as possible and then move it out again if you need to.

It's all a bit vague but then that's Spain.


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

As long as we don't get there and have too many problems. I'll just make sure I have a will to our house and my husband's letter of employment plus the bank account to be covered! That way we don't move all the way there and have to come back! And yes the vagueness of the websites is so terrible


----------

